# UPDATE 4/28---I think they are!--ARE THEY PREGNANT?



## Mzyla (Mar 8, 2012)

ARE THEY PREGNANT?  This question has been ask on here for the million times....
Calling all knowledgable people to hear your humble expertise.

These two Lamancha sisters are 1 year old. Last fall they were visibly in heat. One week after Thanksgiving Day, I managed to borrow a Buck (Nigerian Dwarf).
I never witnessed any "connection", besides Billy chasing them and them running away... 

Note: Lolly was always skinny and Molly was always fat.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 8, 2012)

I would guess that Molly is pregnant. Not sure on Lolly though. I'm no goat expert though. I'm sure some of the experts will be around soon enough!


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 8, 2012)

That is optimistic answer and I like it!  Something to look forward to.
Thank you!

I know...I know...people must be already sick of the same question being posted repeatedly.
Please forgive me, but I don't want to be the only one left with no babies!


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 8, 2012)

Holy closeups!.... I would say the fat one is preggo... but they are generally very slow to show signs of being preggo also. I have three bred around the same time and my experianced gal has shown signs for a couple of weeks and the two first times boers are just showing signs... my skinny one it just a little girl herself so we shall see.

BTW... the fat one may get a complex if she hears you calling her fat!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 8, 2012)

SHE'S NOT FAT SHE'S FLUFFY!  Poor molly...misunderstood...



My vote is Lolly NO and Molly YES...that's my vote...

You're close to the point where you may be able to feel movement from the kids inside...have you sat quietly and patiently and tried that yet?  Earlier it's harder to tell for sure...but once you know what the little shuffle of hooves feels like from the inside out you'll never forget that one   Remember to check on the right side, I usually can feel them down in front of the udder or up in that spot right under the spine and behind the ribs...

OH!  And I use the "flashlight trick" to get babies to move!  Wait until evening when it's darker out...take a REALLY bright flashlight, the kind that makes your hand glow when you hold the light to it you know?  And SHINE IT ON THEIR BELLY to wake up those fetal baby goats!  I don't know why, but this works...something about the eyes being developed enough to sense light at a certain point...I used to do it to my human friend when she was pregnant and trying to sleep...hehehe...very lightly hold the light to her belly and make her baby kick her good a few times...mean I know...but entertaining for me for some reason  And a valuable lesson now to apply to my goats!

Try that trick and see if you can feel movement from the kids...Our Penelope was bred 11/12 ( I THINK...I lost that info a while back...but the date sticks in my mind...and I SWEAR it was November at any rate) and I can feel good movement from her baby already...little tap dancing flutters on the right side...since your girls aren't too far behind her I bet you can and will feel movement soon...just gotta be patient for it to happen or wake 'em up with a little light


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey,  Mama looked like Lolly a couple weeks ago and she just had two big baby bucks.  She's a big goat though and the daddy was smaller than her, so my vote is yes on both based on whoo hoo pics.  Do they both have little udders forming?


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh Boy, oh boy!!! You'll gave me so delightful answers that I feel ....like a child who just got a lollipop!
Thank you so much and thank you for the flashlight tip!

In 1 week I will make another set of pictures for comparison.
Time for Supplies shopping? How exciting!
Time to build stanchion! 

Today was very warm in NY.  Weekend should be good time to clean up the barn.

I don't have to have it many babies. What I'm gone do with them? I won't eat them, I won't cull them and I will be sad to sell them...
I just wish God give me little something, so I can milk my goats! If I can! That is the question!
They are both kicking and jumping at the slightest touch of their nipples...ha  ha.


----------



## jerebear7 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Oh Boy, oh boy!!! You'll gave me so delightful answers that I feel ....like a child who just got a lollipop!
> Thank you so much and thank you for the flashlight tip!
> 
> In 1 week I will make another set of pictures for comparison.
> ...


Our Doe would get very jumpy when she was still pregnant if we got anywhere near her udder/teats. But once she had her baby(even by c-section) she was a complete angel for milking. We don't even have to tie her up. We just point to her spot and she goes there, lol, and the moment we touch her udder she starts chewing her cud and gets very relaxed. So I wouldn't worry about them not letting you touch their udders yet! Happy kidding!!


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 1, 2012)

New set of pictures taken today 4/1/12
Do you see any changes?
I think I see some "bulges" on their bellies...hmmmmm....  ???











LOLLY side:





MOLLY's back. No udder


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 9, 2012)

Snapped another set of pictures today 4/9/2012.
I hope somebody can look and analize for me, if you see any changes?
Thank you in advance.

MOLLY





MOLLY's udder (none udder)





MOLLY's Vulva





LOLLY top





LOLLY's side





LOLLY's Vulva


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 9, 2012)

Feel for baby movement, that is how I knew mine were preggy!


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 9, 2012)

I did and feel no movement. Their bellies are hard like a rock when I touch from the bottom, little up to the right side.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 9, 2012)

I have to tell you Pregnancy Test was the best thing I ever did.  I ordered the supplies on line.  Drew the blood myself and sent it off to BioTracking.  $13 total including shipping and I had confirmed pregnancy.  And time around, I have the supplies, so it will only cost me the cost of the test and shipping.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 28, 2012)

It was beginning of March when I started this thread.

I took a good look at them today and I think they are pregnant! Their bellies are getting longer toward ground and they started forming little udders, like a lemon size! around each teat!   

Please take a look at these pictures below and give me your opinion.


----------



## chachi (May 11, 2012)

So... were they pregnant? It looked like it to me in the last set of pics...


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 11, 2012)

*I am no goat expert, but just by looking at the first set of pics compared to the last ones I would say they definitely look pregnant...





Got any babies yet?*


----------

